# Kyro-Drivers

## Gulliver

Hi,

I've tried to install the new Kyro-Drivers BETA2 from source. But when he starts compiling I get following error:

cc -O2 -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux/include -DLINUX -DGCC_IA32 -Idrm   -c -o module_drm.o module_drm.c

In file included from module_drm.c:69:

drm/pvr_drm_vm.h: In function `powervr_vm_shm_nopage':

drm/pvr_drm_vm.h:138: structure has no member named `virtual'

make: *** [module_drm.o] Error 1

Is it my false, or is it a general gentoo problem? (How to solve)

Many greetings from Germany!

Julian

----------

## larspaul

Yes i get the same error... i've also tried with the rpm but with no success....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I've get it to work in mandrake though but not in gentoo... This makes me very angry could someone check the sourcecode for this please...

----------

## Guest

Have you checked whether DRI/DRM support is in your kernel (under the 'Character devices section')?

Dave

----------

## larspaul

no i havent....

hope it works then... thank you

----------

## Gulliver

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> Have you checked whether DRI/DRM support is in your kernel (under the 'Character devices section')?
> 
> Dave

 

I've compiled it in the kernel.

I get the drivers compiling by commenting the part where the error occurs, but X won't start with them,

Many greetings from Germany,

Julian

----------

## larspaul

I guess you have to have drm_o support because if you check the file under drm/drm_o(something), this file deals with the memory support soo... I've tried to compile with drm support but i guess i'll have to compile them as modules instead of built in the kernel.... hmm, if i check the section about dri i can only see certain graphic cards support lika voodoo and geforce i've tried to compile with only sis but it doesnt work... Please help me, should i try to download a more stable kernel and try with that??

----------

## Gulliver

I've recompiled my entire Gentoo-System (because of the unstable Konqueror) and with the xfs-kernel-sources the Kyro Drivers works perfectly! I'll try to make a working ebuild-script (c:

Many greetings from Germany,

Julian

----------

## larspaul

How did you do it??

Could you tell me which modules you compiled to make the drivers work... i've tried with the dri?? But

----------

## Gulliver

Hi,

I compiled my Kernel with enabled DRI and DRM.

And then I just did a 'make install' in the powervr directory.

Only thin I changed to get it work is the Kernel. (xfs-sources)

----------

## larspaul

So you enabled the support for drm and dri, those are under character devices... But xfs-sources? Could you explain more briefly please??

----------

## Gulliver

The xfs-sources is the Kernel with XFS-support. Gentoo/Portage Kernel-Layout changed, there are now gentoo-sources, without XFS-support and xfs-sources with XFS-Support.

So emerge sys-kernel/xfs-sources (if you use XFS) and recompile your kernel!

----------

## the_avatar

which kyro drivers did you use? 

i get unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/Drivers/char/drm/powervr.o

when run depmod after compiling 

kyro 2.00.20-234

what exacly did u use in the kernel

did u use 4.0 drm or 5.1 drm?

can you atach you  .config?

----------

## wisdom

wich kernel does you use?

----------

## the_avatar

i use vanilla 2-4-18

i got it to compile and insatll itself

but X won't start

i complains about not getting informations from busid1:0:0where my kyro is

----------

## the_avatar

i had the same problem with xfs kernel

anyone who had this problem

----------

## the_avatar

can someone pass their .caonfig file to

would be nice

have you enabled smp?

----------

## orkid

So, anyone got this to work with the newest gentoo-sources? I'm getting the same drm module errors as everyone, both using the src.rpm and the tgz.

I've compiled the gentoo-sources kernel with dri support and drm support (older, not drm 4.1)

Still the same problem. I couldn't find any info on this at google groups either (bummer).

Anyone have any help they could offer?

-Mike

----------

## the_avatar

i get better result with vanilla-sources and xfs-sources

no error messages

but i can't start xfree

hope we can get hold of gulliver

wonder if he did the drm's to modules or to kernel

----------

## orkid

Hello everyone. You might be happy to hear that I got the kyro drivers working with gentoo-sources (2.4.19-r7). 

More info at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2728

----------

## Gulliver

sorry for my long answer delay... But I had have very less time to look here.

I don't know exactly, how I get it working, but I think I compiled DRM in kernel and then just made a 'make install' with the Kyro-Drivers.

I can test this anymore, because I have a new graphics-card. A Creative 3D Blaster 4 Ti 4200! Very nice especial with two monitors connected!

----------

